
Chrome Web Store to Launch in October, Google Takes A Mere 5% Cut Of Revenue - dwynings
http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/17/chrome-web-store-2/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
patio11
I feel about this like I felt about the Java app store: there is an obvious
win for customers in the iP* App Store, _because it is the only way to get
apps on your device_ , but I doubt Sun/Google will be able to attract a large
audience to their own app stores. What is the value proposition for users? A
newer, marginally more convenient way to spend your money, with a large
learning curve before you can actually consummate transactions?

Without the large built-in distribution there is nothing to recommend me using
this instead of just putting my app on the public Internet.

~~~
c1sc0
About the only advantage I can see is the ease of accepting payment. For a lot
of devs I guess that is the number one thing going for the Apple AppStore.

~~~
rmc
No, the number on reason devs like the iphone app store is because it lets
people use their software. If it's not on the app store then anyone who hasn't
jailbroken their phone (the majority of iphone users), don't see your software
at all.

------
samratjp
More info @official Chromium blog - <https://chrome.google.com/webstore> \+
video of the unveiling

------
keltex
Does anyone know if you install an app on Chrome on one device, will you have
to pay for it on another device?

------
csmeder
would this be an alternative to using recurly? or Pay pal for recurring
payments?

